# Weekend without kids, what to do?



## LostJB (Aug 3, 2011)

So, this weekend I do not have my son per the custody agreement. Its a long weekend, and I had originaly set plans to be away so I wouldn't miss my boy too much. However as they usually do, plans fall through. Now I'm not sure what to do with 3 days away from my son.

What do you all do on weekends without your kids?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I usually curl up on the couch and waste the weekend away. I got tired of that and just started hanging out by myself at events, busy places, malls, hiking but that made me lonely and depressed and drove me back to the couch. So I've slowly been trying to "nurture" a few friendships with coworkers, reconnecting on the phone with old long-distance friends I've been out of touch with, etc. It just takes time to start getting things going again, but don't feel any guilt or shame about whatever you decide because it is your FREE time and you are allowed to do whatever you want with it. Others have also suggested volunteering, and I've been interested but having a hard time finding something to actually volunteer at, no big organizations around here to match me up with a good charity or anything.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I catch up on correspondence and paperwork and other work so that the times I do have with the kids is less hurried. I do my shopping and heavy cleaning. I volunteer at an independent film theater so I go there since my boss works Saturdays, often I watch a film. I go for a run with my dog. I go to dance class. All of this is stuff I do when my H is rock climbing or has a National Guard weekend too. It is not something just for singles, to develop habit of being your own friend. As for volunteering around here you just contact the organization directly. Most libraries have volunteers. There's also Meals on Wheels they don't deliver weekends so often there are recipients who would enjoy a weekend visit. I also have a trumpet but have not been playing lately since no practice space located. You could also study a foreign language or bake/cook and have friends over (or not). I know a lot of people who are retired, if you think passing the time now is difficult wait until kid hits teen years or college or you retire. It is better to start working on self-care sooner than later. Doing nothing is vastly under-rated.


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

I'm thinking of renting a carpet cleaning machine and cleaning the carpets. Exciting? Nope. I visit my therapist on Saturday mornings (God bless her for agreeing to it). Sometimes I treat myself to lunch after. I clean the house too, as the kids can sure do a number on it when I have them


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Treat yourself to a day out. Go get a massage. Hit some golf balls. Go see a movie. Just GO.

A workout is always a good thing. Cleaning - also good. Church - if you can stay awake - also good!

Drive to another city - stay overnight in a hotel - eat dinner at a hole in the wall. Go to an amusement park by yourself.

Use your imagination - keep moving - and enjoy your life!


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree with niceguy on this. When I dont have my son I try and just be around people period and go do stuff and keep my mind occupied with whatever I can.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Go on a date.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Last night, I was at my parents' house. They live in the country. I walked up on the hill, found a flat rock in the middle of a field, and layed back looking at the stars. Do you like to hunt or fish? I plan to be spending a lot of time in the woods on my weekends without the kids. Actually, I'll probably spend a lot of time in the woods with the kids as they are old enough to go hunting as well. 

Find something you like to do. What did you enjoy before you were married? Get back into it. The world is wide open. You don't have to please anyone but yourself. I'm just starting to get a glimpse of the possibilities myself. I've spent 13 years giving myself to my wife and kids. Learning how to do things just for yourself will take some time. There are thousands of opportunities. Just pick something you enjoy and do it.


----------

